# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان و متالورژی تهران کدومو انتخاب میکردین؟

## Sr.Bochovsky

آقا،خانوم....
ممنون از نظراتتون تو پرسش قبلیم حالا یه چیزی مثل چی مخمو داره میکوبه اونم اینه شما اگه جای من بودین بین مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان و متالورژی تهران کدومو انتخاب میکردین؟؟؟من به این هوا میگم که اگه متالورژی برم بتونم شرایط تغییر رشته درون دانشگاهی رو داشته باشم(یعنی معدلو اینجورچیزا)آخه علاقه اصلی من مهندسی شیمیه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

نمیخوام دلسردت کنم یکی از یکی بدتر از نظر شرایط کاری 
فرهنگیان میتونی انتخاب کن........بعدا حسرت نخوری رفتم دنبال علاقه این شد ......علاقه جواب نمیده در ایران مخصوصا در رشته ریاضی و خیلی از رشته هایی که اشباع شدن 
مگر قصد خروج از کشور داری یا پدر یا مادر یا برادرت شرکتی چیزی در همین زمینه دارن و گرنه به احتمال 90 درصد 4 سال عمرتو فقط تلف میکنی
یکی دو تا ندیدم که این حرف رو زدم بهت تقریبا هر چی مهندس دیدم و فوق لیساس همش بیکاره از 100 تا مهندسی که دیدم شاید یکی اونم در شغلی غیر از تخصصش داره کار میکنه

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

ممنون از نظرت فرهنگیان(به طور کلی دبیری رو)خیلی دوست دارم اما خب مهندسی شیمی یه چیزه دیگس

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


آقا،خانوم....
ممنون از نظراتتون تو پرسش قبلیم حالا یه چیزی مثل چی مخمو داره میکوبه اونم اینه شما اگه جای من بودین بین مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان و متالورژی تهران کدومو انتخاب میکردین؟؟؟من به این هوا میگم که اگه متالورژی برم بتونم شرایط تغییر رشته درون دانشگاهی رو داشته باشم(یعنی معدلو اینجورچیزا)آخه علاقه اصلی من مهندسی شیمیه


من تهرانو پیشنهاد میدم
شیمی و متالورژی واحدهای مشترکشون زیاده اگرم نتونی تغییر رشته بدی(ساده نیست تغییر رشته) میتونی ارشد بری یکی از گرایشهای شیمی*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


ممنون از نظرت فرهنگیان(به طور کلی دبیری رو)خیلی دوست دارم اما خب مهندسی شیمی یه چیزه دیگس


ببین شهید رجایی متالورژی نداره برا شهرتون؟*

----------


## WallE06

آقاجانی که شیمی درس میده مهندسی شیمی خونده 
درست میگم یا نه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

چرا داره ظرفیتشم فقط ۱نفره اونم دقیقا ساوه

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> *
> 
> من تهرانو پیشنهاد میدم
> شیمی و متالورژی واحدهای مشترکشون زیاده اگرم نتونی تغییر رشته بدی(ساده نیست تغییر رشته) میتونی ارشد بری یکی از گرایشهای شیمی*


آخه میدونی مهندسی شیمی و متالورژی دوتا زمینه جدان احتمالا منظورت شیمی کاربردی و محضه که با متالورژی مشترکه تا حدودی بعضی واحداش

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

Up

----------


## naazanin

مهندسی شیمی به کمترین چیزی که ربط داره خود شیمیه : ))
90 درصد واحدا مشترک با مکانیکه، کلا خیلی متفاوت تر از چیزیه که از بیرون بنظر میرسه، 
ولی اگه این رشته رو کاملا میشناسید و علاقه دارید اولویت رو بذارید رو رشته، تغییر رشته تو دانشگاه با شرط معدل سخته متال هم رشته ی راحتی نیست.
اگه م شیمی اصفهان قبول میشید احتمالا بتونید همین رشته علم و صنعت یا خواجه نصیر هم بیارید.

----------


## Hooman79

*********

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


آخه میدونی مهندسی شیمی و متالورژی دوتا زمینه جدان احتمالا منظورت شیمی کاربردی و محضه که با متالورژی مشترکه تا حدودی بعضی واحداش


من منظورم همون 11 واحد شیمیه که مهندسی شیمی داره متالورژی هم داره
دروس پایه هم که مشترکه
تو عمومیا هم که مشترکن
فقط میمونه تعدادی تخصصی که تو بعضی از آزمایشگاه ها هم مشترکن*

----------


## Django

اگر به شیمی علاه مندی ,چرا شیمی محض نه؟
شرایط خوبی حتی برای خارج رفتن داره..

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> مهندسی شیمی به کمترین چیزی که ربط داره خود شیمیه : ))
> 90 درصد واحدا مشترک با مکانیکه، کلا خیلی متفاوت تر از چیزیه که از بیرون بنظر میرسه، 
> ولی اگه این رشته رو کاملا میشناسید و علاقه دارید اولویت رو بذارید رو رشته، تغییر رشته تو دانشگاه با شرط معدل سخته متال هم رشته ی راحتی نیست.
> اگه م شیمی اصفهان قبول میشید احتمالا بتونید همین رشته علم و صنعت یا خواجه نصیر هم بیارید.


خیلی ممنون از نظرت بله شناخت کاملی از رشته دارم...اتفاقا چند نفرم میگفتن که به تغییر رشته تو دانشگاه فکر نکن و اینا...حالا حالت بد بینانه در نظر گرفتم که.علموص نیارم که بعدا مثل کوبیده نشم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> اگر به شیمی علاه مندی ,چرا شیمی محض نه؟
> شرایط خوبی حتی برای خارج رفتن داره..


 :Y (702):  :Y (702):

----------


## Maja7080

> 


کنکور 98 نظام قدیم بودید یا جدید؟

----------


## BATMAN

من پیشنهاد میکنم همون م.شیمی اصفهان رو بخونی،اگه معدل دو ترم اولت بالا شد میتونی انتقالی بگیری(یا بهش میگن مهمانی،مطمئن نیستم ولی یه سرچ بکنی بلاگ یه نفر رو پیدا میکنی که دقیقا همین کارو کرده بود،م شیمی اصفهان بود رفته بود شریف،اطلاعات خوبی داشت بلاگش).
چون در این حالت اگه معدلتون بالا شد میرسید به میم شیمی شریف،ولی اگه نشد همون مهندسی شیمی رو بهرحال میخونید...
ولی در حالت دیگه اگه معدلتون بالا نشد بالاجبار باید متال بخونید.
نزارید کسی دلسردتون کنه از ادامه علاقه تون،تازه مهندسی شیمی یکی از بالاترین حقوق ها رو بین مهندسین داره،شرایط اپلای عالی و رشته فوق العاده گسترده و کاربردی و جالب...تازه دانشکده های خوبی هم داره اگه منظورمو متوجه بشی??????????????????(j.k)

----------


## Maja7080

> من پیشنهاد میکنم همون م.شیمی اصفهان رو بخونی،اگه معدل دو ترم اولت بالا شد میتونی انتقالی بگیری(یا بهش میگن مهمانی،مطمئن نیستم ولی یه سرچ بکنی بلاگ یه نفر رو پیدا میکنی که دقیقا همین کارو کرده بود،م شیمی اصفهان بود رفته بود شریف،اطلاعات خوبی داشت بلاگش).
> چون در این حالت اگه معدلتون بالا شد میرسید به میم شیمی شریف،ولی اگه نشد همون مهندسی شیمی رو بهرحال میخونید...
> ولی در حالت دیگه اگه معدلتون بالا نشد بالاجبار باید متال بخونید.
> نزارید کسی دلسردتون کنه از ادامه علاقه تون،تازه مهندسی شیمی یکی از بالاترین حقوق ها رو بین مهندسین داره،شرایط اپلای عالی و رشته فوق العاده گسترده و کاربردی و جالب...تازه دانشکده های خوبی هم داره اگه منظورمو متوجه بشی??????????????????(j.k)


شما رشته ریاضی هستید؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> کنکور 98 نظام قدیم بودید یا جدید؟


I was az un jadida :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

ولی یه چی بگم قبولی(رتبه خوب شدن منظورمه)نظام قدیما خیلی کم بود تو شهرمون اکثرا موندن یا مجبورن برن سره بازی :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Maja7080

> ولی یه چی بگم قبولی(رتبه خوب شدن منظورمه)نظام قدیما خیلی کم بود تو شهرمون اکثرا موندن یا مجبورن برن سره بازی


من نظام قدیمم. یه رتبه در حد 7هزار منطقه دو میخوام.تا سال 97 اوردن همچین رتبه ای تقریبا اسون بود ولی 98 همه چی بهم ریخت. خیلی ترسیدم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> من نظام قدیمم. یه رتبه در حد 7هزار منطقه دو میخوام.تا سال 97 اوردن همچین رتبه ای تقریبا اسون بود ولی 98 همه چی بهم ریخت. خیلی ترسیدم


اگه هر کدوم از درصدای منو 10 درصد یا 15 درصد کم کنی شاید به 7000برسی درصدای من اینا بود
ادبیات:57        عربی:68        دینی:80        زبان:45 :Y (718): 
ریاضیات :35 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):     فیزیک :60      شیمی :60
 میگم 10-15درصد چون درصدا امسال خیلی نزدیک بهم بوده >>>>

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> من پیشنهاد میکنم همون م.شیمی اصفهان رو بخونی،اگه معدل دو ترم اولت بالا شد میتونی انتقالی بگیری(یا بهش میگن مهمانی،مطمئن نیستم ولی یه سرچ بکنی بلاگ یه نفر رو پیدا میکنی که دقیقا همین کارو کرده بود،م شیمی اصفهان بود رفته بود شریف،اطلاعات خوبی داشت بلاگش).
> چون در این حالت اگه معدلتون بالا شد میرسید به میم شیمی شریف،ولی اگه نشد همون مهندسی شیمی رو بهرحال میخونید...
> ولی در حالت دیگه اگه معدلتون بالا نشد بالاجبار باید متال بخونید.
> نزارید کسی دلسردتون کنه از ادامه علاقه تون،تازه مهندسی شیمی یکی از بالاترین حقوق ها رو بین مهندسین داره،شرایط اپلای عالی و رشته فوق العاده گسترده و کاربردی و جالب...تازه دانشکده های خوبی هم داره اگه منظورمو متوجه بشی??????????????????(j.k)


  مرسی ممنون منم همچین نظری دارم میگم زد و نتونستیم تغییر رشته بدیم یعنی چهارسال بشینم درسی که اونچنان(نه که اصلا)بهش علاقه ندارم رو بخونم >>.من میگم نره اما مشاوره مدرسه میگه بدوش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reka

شما میدونی مهندسی شیمی چیه؟!

رشته ای با سختی ای کمی کمتر از مهندسی مکانیک (دروس مشترک با مکانیک  دارن مثل انتقال حرارت، ترمودینامیک) و بازارکاری محدود در ایران و متاسفانه اساتیدی هم که در دانشگاه هستند، حدود 80% شون یا حتی بگم 90% شون هیچگونه سابقه کاری مرتبط ندارند ....... از این رشته های دهن پرکن ولی توخالیه

اما خوبیش اینه که در مقطع ارشد گرایش های زیادی داره حتی میتونید برای داروسازی بخونید و از نظر اپلای کردن رشته خوبیه ولی اگه میخواین در ایران بمونید اصلا سمت این رشته نرید حتی اگه علاقه دارید 


> ممنون از نظرت فرهنگیان(به طور کلی دبیری رو)خیلی دوست دارم اما خب مهندسی شیمی یه چیزه دیگس

----------


## reka

90% که نه ولی 70% یکیه .... انتقال حرارت، ترمودینامیک، مکانیک سیالات و دروس علوم پایه مهندسی مشترکه 


> مهندسی شیمی به کمترین چیزی که ربط داره خود شیمیه : ))
> 90 درصد واحدا مشترک با مکانیکه، کلا خیلی متفاوت تر از چیزیه که از بیرون بنظر میرسه، 
> ولی اگه این رشته رو کاملا میشناسید و علاقه دارید اولویت رو بذارید رو رشته، تغییر رشته تو دانشگاه با شرط معدل سخته متال هم رشته ی راحتی نیست.
> اگه م شیمی اصفهان قبول میشید احتمالا بتونید همین رشته علم و صنعت یا خواجه نصیر هم بیارید.

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> شما میدونی مهندسی شیمی چیه؟!
> 
> رشته ای با سختی ای کمی کمتر از مهندسی مکانیک (دروس مشترک با مکانیک  دارن مثل انتقال حرارت، ترمودینامیک) و بازارکاری محدود در ایران و متاسفانه اساتیدی هم که در دانشگاه هستند، حدود 80% شون یا حتی بگم 90% شون هیچگونه سابقه کاری مرتبط ندارند ....... از این رشته های دهن پرکن ولی توخالیه
> 
> اما خوبیش اینه که در مقطع ارشد گرایش های زیادی داره حتی میتونید برای داروسازی بخونید و از نظر اپلای کردن رشته خوبیه ولی اگه میخواین در ایران بمونید اصلا سمت این رشته نرید حتی اگه علاقه دارید


مرسی از نظرت اما من همونطورهم که گفتم تحقیق کامل کردم و آشنایی با بازارشم دارم و خوب هدف همه چه از رتبه 1تا رتبه150000هدفشون فراره منم یکیشونم خو :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## BATMAN

> شما رشته ریاضی هستید؟


بله ریاضیم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> بله ریاضیم


تو چه کردی استاد؟؟؟؟ تونستی به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## reka

دقیقا رشته هایی که در ایران بازارکار خوبی ندارند، برای اپلای شرایط خوبی دارند مثل دروس علوم پایه اما رشته هایی که بازارکار خوبی دارند مثل پزشکی شرایط اپلای سختی دارند


> اگر به شیمی علاه مندی ,چرا شیمی محض نه؟
> شرایط خوبی حتی برای خارج رفتن داره..

----------


## BATMAN

> مرسی ممنون منم همچین نظری دارم میگم زد و نتونستیم تغییر رشته بدیم یعنی چهارسال بشینم درسی که اونچنان(نه که اصلا)بهش علاقه ندارم رو بخونم >>.من میگم نره اما مشاوره مدرسه میگه بدوش


مشاور مدرسه که نمیخاد بیاد جای شما لیسانس بگیره،سرتو بنداز پایین کار خودتو بکن...بچه نیستیم دیگه،به نظر ببین هر رشته ای که برات هیجان انگیز تره رو برو،از الان نگران بازارکار و حقوق و اپلای و اینا نباش،آدم موفق تو رشته ش گلیم خودشو از آب بیرون میکشه

----------


## BATMAN

> تو چه کردی استاد؟؟؟؟ تونستی به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی


من حقیقتش چون دو سال جهشی زده بودم به بدن،این دو سال رو خوب برای کنکور نخوندم،احساس نمیکردم آماده م برم دانشگاه،کتاب غیر درسی میخوندم و فیلم و سریال میدیدم،یکمم درس میخوندم و درمورد رشته ها تحقیق میکردم،ولی از اول تابستون شروع کردم دارم برای ۹۹ میخونم،ترازمم خوبه تقریبا...
دارم برای فیزیک شریف میخونم.علی رغم بازار کار و حقوق و اینجور چیزا

----------


## reka

بازم اگه میتونی بری یک مهندسی دیگه مثل برق، عمران و ... به هیچ وجه سراغ مهندسی شیمی نرو .... نرو ..... نرو


> مرسی از نظرت اما من همونطورهم که گفتم تحقیق کامل کردم و آشنایی با بازارشم دارم و خوب هدف همه چه از رتبه 1تا رتبه150000هدفشون فراره منم یکیشونم خو

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> مشاور مدرسه که نمیخاد بیاد جای شما لیسانس بگیره،سرتو بنداز پایین کار خودتو بکن...بچه نیستیم دیگه،به نظر ببین هر رشته ای که برات هیجان انگیز تره رو برو،از الان نگران بازارکار و حقوق و اپلای و اینا نباش،آدم موفق تو رشته ش گلیم خودشو از آب بیرون میکشه


آقا مشاوره ما یه همچین سیسی داره :Y (724): بعدم از زمان نتایج کچلم کرده که فلان کن و بهمان کن منم میخوام یکم روراست باشم باهاش آما نمیشه خیلی گیره این بشر
منم که همونطور که بارها هم عرض نمودم :Y (531): مهندسی شیمی دل منو برده بود و برده بید و برده خواهد برد :Yahoo (20): 
مرسی از نظراتت رفیق :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> من حقیقتش چون دو سال جهشی زده بودم به بدن،این دو سال رو خوب برای کنکور نخوندم،احساس نمیکردم آماده م برم دانشگاه،کتاب غیر درسی میخوندم و فیلم و سریال میدیدم،یکمم درس میخوندم و درمورد رشته ها تحقیق میکردم،ولی از اول تابستون شروع کردم دارم برای ۹۹ میخونم،ترازمم خوبه تقریبا...
> دارم برای فیزیک شریف میخونم.علی رغم بازار کار و حقوق و اینجور چیزا


ایشالا که به هدفت برسی برادر :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

:Y (395): 


> بازم اگه میتونی بری یک مهندسی دیگه مثل برق، عمران و ... به هیچ وجه سراغ مهندسی شیمی نرو .... نرو ..... نرو

----------


## BATMAN

> بازم اگه میتونی بری یک مهندسی دیگه مثل برق، عمران و ... به هیچ وجه سراغ مهندسی شیمی نرو .... نرو ..... نرو


اونچیزی که برای یک نفر کار معقول و خوبیه الزاما برای همه اینطور نیست،اهداف آدما تو زندگی فرق میکنه

----------


## BATMAN

> آقا مشاوره ما یه همچین سیسی دارهبعدم از زمان نتایج کچلم کرده که فلان کن و بهمان کن منم میخوام یکم روراست باشم باهاش آما نمیشه خیلی گیره این بشر
> منم که همونطور که بارها هم عرض نمودممهندسی شیمی دل منو برده بود و برده بید و برده خواهد برد
> مرسی از نظراتت رفیق


اگه واقعا اینجوری فکر کردن نداره داداش،یادمه یه برنده جایزه نوبل(فک کنم نوبل ۲۰۱۳)اومده شریف بعد بچه های لیسانس همش ازش درمورد شرایط دکترا و پوست داک و شرایط کار گرایش ها و اینا سوال میکردن اونم اومد گفت من از کار شما تعجب میکنم،من خودم توی زندگی همیشه سعی کردم اونکاری بکنم که برام هیجان انگیز تر باشه،سعی نکنید تمام برنامه زندگیتون رو در ۱۸ سالگی بریزین...

----------


## BATMAN

> ایشالا که به هدفت برسی برادر


قربونت،سال بعد تو شریف پلاس بیشتر با هم صحبت میکنیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> اگه واقعا اینجوری فکر کردن نداره داداش،یادمه یه برنده جایزه نوبل(فک کنم نوبل ۲۰۱۳)اومده شریف بعد بچه های لیسانس همش ازش درمورد شرایط دکترا و پوست داک و شرایط کار گرایش ها و اینا سوال میکردن اونم اومد گفت من از کار شما تعجب میکنم،من خودم توی زندگی همیشه سعی کردم اونکاری بکنم که برام هیجان انگیز تر باشه،سعی نکنید تمام برنامه زندگیتون رو در ۱۸ سالگی بریزین...


 :Y (424):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> قربونت،سال بعد تو شریف پلاس بیشتر با هم صحبت میکنیم


 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آقا مشاوره ما یه همچین سیسی دارهبعدم از زمان نتایج کچلم کرده که فلان کن و بهمان کن منم میخوام یکم روراست باشم باهاش آما نمیشه خیلی گیره این بشر
> منم که همونطور که بارها هم عرض نمودممهندسی شیمی دل منو برده بود و برده بید و برده خواهد برد
> مرسی از نظراتت رفیق


میدونی که مجبور نیستی به حرف مشاور یا هر کسی دیگه گوش بدی؟
مهندسی شیمی 80 درصد واحد هاش همون مهندسی مکانیکه. اصلا هم به شیمی ربط نداره. اگه همچین چیزی دوست دارید برید مهندسی شیمی. کلا هر کاری خودتون دوست دارید بکنید. ولی بدونید کجا دارید میرید

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> میدونی که مجبور نیستی به حرف مشاور یا هر کسی دیگه گوش بدی؟
> مهندسی شیمی 80 درصد واحد هاش همون مهندسی مکانیکه. اصلا هم به شیمی ربط نداره. اگه همچین چیزی دوست دارید برید مهندسی شیمی. کلا هر کاری خودتون دوست دارید بکنید. ولی بدونید کجا دارید میرید


ممنون از نظرت 
من که کلا به نظرش اهمیتی نمیدم چون این هدفیه که دوساله انتخاب کردم   
و درمورد شرایطشم میدونم که با مهندسی مکانیک قرابت خیلی نزدیکی داره...همه اینارو درنظر گرفتم 
 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


اگه هر کدوم از درصدای منو 10 درصد یا 15 درصد کم کنی شاید به 7000برسی درصدای من اینا بود
ادبیات:57        عربی:68        دینی:80        زبان:45
ریاضیات :35    فیزیک :60      شیمی :60
 میگم 10-15درصد چون درصدا امسال خیلی نزدیک بهم بوده >>>>


رتبه ت چند بود؟
چون عمومیای من عربی و دینی کمتر بود زبانم بیشتر و ادبیاتم همون اما خب ریاضی 53 فیزیک65 و شیمی40 زدم شدم 1700
نظام قدیمم*

----------


## aretmis

> آقا،خانوم....
> ممنون از نظراتتون تو پرسش قبلیم حالا یه چیزی مثل چی مخمو داره میکوبه اونم اینه شما اگه جای من بودین بین مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان و متالورژی تهران کدومو انتخاب میکردین؟؟؟من به این هوا میگم که اگه متالورژی برم بتونم شرایط تغییر رشته درون دانشگاهی رو داشته باشم(یعنی معدلو اینجورچیزا)آخه علاقه اصلی من مهندسی شیمیه


صنعتی اصف :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Nyusha_

> آقا،خانوم....
> ممنون از نظراتتون تو پرسش قبلیم حالا یه چیزی مثل چی مخمو داره میکوبه اونم اینه شما اگه جای من بودین بین مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان و متالورژی تهران کدومو انتخاب میکردین؟؟؟من به این هوا میگم که اگه متالورژی برم بتونم شرایط تغییر رشته درون دانشگاهی رو داشته باشم(یعنی معدلو اینجورچیزا)آخه علاقه اصلی من مهندسی شیمیه


متالوژی تهران

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> *
> 
> رتبه ت چند بود؟
> چون عمومیای من عربی و دینی کمتر بود زبانم بیشتر و ادبیاتم همون اما خب ریاضی 53 فیزیک65 و شیمی40 زدم شدم 1700
> نظام قدیمم*


1534منطقه دو

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> صنعتی اصف


 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


1534منطقه دو


احتمالا چون زیر گروه 3 از من بهتری ولی من 1 از تو بهترم*

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

رتبه تو زیر گروهات چنده؟؟

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

زیاد سخت نگیر کدوم انتخاب کنی تهش دو تا گزینه برای شغل داری اسنپ یا تپسی کار کنی پس مهم نیست

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> زیاد سخت نگیر کدوم انتخاب کنی تهش دو تا گزینه برای شغل داری اسنپ یا تپسی کار کنی پس مهم نیست


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


رتبه تو زیر گروهات چنده؟؟


زیرگروه 1 شدم1670*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

والا بخدا متالورژی که افتضاح هست ( البته باید بگم اصلی ترین رشته و زیربنای صنعت هر کشور که ایران صنعتی نداره از اون بدتر جز رشته های تحریم هست اخه راستش صنعت کشور بدون مهندسی مواد بی معنی هوافضا منهای مواد یعنی هیچ صنایع دیگه هم همینطور ولی موقعیتش تو ایران افتضاح راه هم برای خروج از ایران نداری ) 
مهندسی شیمی اوضاعش کمی بهتر هست ولی دانشگاه تهران ارزش از اصفهان بیشتر هر چند اصفهان هم الان بدبخت شده زمانی قطب علمی بود

----------


## Draco

به مهندسی پلیمرم فکر کن  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Maja7080

> به مهندسی پلیمرم فکر کن


من عاشق مهندسی پلیمر هستم هدفم برای کنکور 99 همین رشتست. شما این رشته رو میخونید؟

----------


## jlk135

آقا یک مشاوره هم به من بدید رتبه منطقه 2 تو زیرگروه 1 شدم 2700 لطفا کمک کنید یک هفتست مغزم صوت کشید نمیدونم تهران برم تو رشته های زیر گروه 2 تو دانشگاه های امیر کبیر یا علم و صنعت ایران یا بمانم همدان برم یک رشته بهتر؟
دوستان همدان ورودی رشته هاش از 2000 هست بعضی تو بعضی رشته ها آخرین نفر 10000 است به نظرتون اصفهان یا تبریز ارزش خوابگاهی شدن دارند؟ در ضمن پسر هستم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> به مهندسی پلیمرم فکر کن


اتفاقا تو الویتمه اما دارم شرایط بدو در نظر میگیرم

----------


## Draco

> من عاشق مهندسی پلیمر هستم هدفم برای کنکور 99 همین رشتست. شما این رشته رو میخونید؟


نه من احتمالا امسال قراره بخونم. به شدت رشته آینده داریه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Maja7080

> نه من احتمالا امسال قراره بخونم. به شدت رشته آینده داریه


رتبت تو منطقه دو حدودای چند شد؟

----------


## nacli

سلام من خودم مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تهران میخونم فقط همینو میگم ک این فکر ک میرم فلان دانشگاه بعد تغییر رشته میدم رو بریز دور . همین

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> سلام من خودم مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تهران میخونم فقط همینو میگم ک این فکر ک میرم فلان دانشگاه بعد تغییر رشته میدم رو بریز دور . همین


تنک یو داداش دستت درد نکنه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
امیدمون رفت به انتقالی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

برادر آراز چرا اسم تاپیک تغییر کرده برادر  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Draco

> رتبت تو منطقه دو حدودای چند شد؟


من منطقه یکم 1300

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

خوب شکر خدا تهران و امیر کبیر قبولی فقط من موندم ببینم امیرکبیرو میارم یانه :Yahoo (76): 


> من منطقه یکم 1300

----------


## Draco

> خوب شکر خدا تهران و امیر کبیر قبولی فقط من موندم ببینم امیرکبیرو میارم یانه


معلوم نیست امسال مثل اینکه خیلی خواهان پیدا کرده این مدل رشته ها

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

حالا هر سال این رشته ها مهجور بودنا امسال که ماها میخوایم همه عاشقش شدن
به جان خودم اگه اطلاعات کافی درمورد رشته ها داشته باشن صرفا برای اسم دانشگاه و فلان بهش علاقه پیدا میکنن(الکی مثلا من اونطوری نیستم) اما جدای از شوخی من واقعا به رشته های زیر گروه دو به جز مواد علاقه وافری دارم....


> معلوم نیست امسال مثل اینکه خیلی خواهان پیدا کرده این مدل رشته ها

----------


## nacli

> تنک یو داداش دستت درد نکنه
> امیدمون رفت به انتقالی


میشه ها ولی خیلی سخته وقتی بیای تو جو دانشگاه میفهمی چی میگم

----------


## vahyd

داداش من اینجارو زیاد پیشنهاد نمیکنم ، خارج از شهره وضع غذا سلف زیاد اکی نیست استادام به شدت و به شدت سخت گیریه بی دلیل دارن سر رنک دانشگاه و این چرت و پرتا ، ببین اگه 100% مطمئن نیستی کل آیندت تو میم شیمیه برو متالوژی ، رشته خوبیه اونم . در کل تهران بهتره برا تحصیل

----------


## jlk135

> آقا یک مشاوره هم به من بدید رتبه منطقه 2 تو زیرگروه 1 شدم 2700 لطفا کمک کنید یک هفتست مغزم صوت کشید نمیدونم تهران برم تو رشته های زیر گروه 2 تو دانشگاه های امیر کبیر یا علم و صنعت ایران یا بمانم همدان برم یک رشته بهتر؟
> دوستان همدان ورودی رشته هاش از 2000 هست بعضی تو بعضی رشته ها آخرین نفر 10000 است به نظرتون اصفهان یا تبریز ارزش خوابگاهی شدن دارند؟ در ضمن پسر هستم


دوستان لطفا پاسخ بدید و اینکه دانشگاه شاهدم بزنم یا نزنم؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> داداش من اینجارو زیاد پیشنهاد نمیکنم ، خارج از شهره وضع غذا سلف زیاد اکی نیست استادام به شدت و به شدت سخت گیریه بی دلیل دارن سر رنک دانشگاه و این چرت و پرتا ، ببین اگه 100% مطمئن نیستی کل آیندت تو میم شیمیه برو متالوژی ، رشته خوبیه اونم . در کل تهران بهتره برا تحصیل


همونطور که گفتم اولویتای تهرانم هست(پلیمرومهندسی شیمی)اگه اونا نیاورد اصفهان ایشالا...
و من آیندمو تو مهندسی شیمی و پلیمر میبینم تا متا
ممنونم ازت رفیق :Yahoo (3):

----------

